# Cleaning Piano Black trims?



## chris_m182 (Jul 24, 2009)

I've recently taken delivery of a new BMW 5 series with Individual Piano Black Trims.

They look seriously prone to finger marks and swirling and in fact there seems to be a few light swirls which must have happened when it was PDI'd by the dealership. 

Does anyone have any advice for swirl avoidance when cleaning? Any decent products I should consider? Would polishing with something like AG SRP or AF Tripple be ok to try and remove swirls? I'm unsure with them being interior trims.

Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They're just so so soft 

Don't think you'll ever use one daily and keep it swirl free tbh


----------



## chris_m182 (Jul 24, 2009)

Kimo said:


> They're just so so soft
> 
> Don't think you'll ever use one daily and keep it swirl free tbh


Yeah I was afraid of that! They also show up finger marks really easily too which means you need to clean them more often to keep them looking well.

Do you think its worth treating them like exterior surfaces - i.e. polish & protect?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You can but doesn't really make much difference tbh

Even costing them can marr them

Just wondering if you can correct then stuck a layer of lacquer over or something


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would say a polish rather than protect as it's the interior only, a nice low cut finish should do the trick applied via a hand held applicator.


----------



## BikerBob (May 7, 2011)

So much as look at them and they will marr! Go easy with the polishing as I've heard that can lead to some white discolouration.

I was recommended to use a light suede effect cloth rather than a microfibre. However the microfibre clothes of the type used for camera lenses & glasses are possibly a good bet.

Can't remember the brand off-hand but I used an Acrylic Polymer Sealant on mine. I have heard of people using Gtechniq C1 or similar to help protect the finish.

Regards Bob


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

This is the same Piano black they put into the mini's, I used to use Poorboys Black Hole with a microfibre cloth to get rid of any marring every 3 or 4 months. I tried a couple of sealants but didn't notice any more protection than without. The Black Hole worked a treat


----------



## Fx1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hahaha unlucky you. Not just me to suffer with this trim

i had this trim. its ****. it will look wack in weeks. OCD nightmare for detail people.

Sorry for bad news but even a MF will scratch it


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodos micro prime works well to correct. 

Gonz.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I use micro suede prada cloth  stole it from my sister dont judge, and every few months I apply PB black hole. Almost 2 years old and perfect .


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

What do you apply Blackhole with...foam pad?
Am guessing a pea sized drop?
My jag xe has black piano gloss.


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

My piano key black trim was ruined from new by the dealer when the car was delivered. looked like it had been wiped with steel wool. I ended up wrapping every piece including door trims, round the gearstick and ashtrays with a carbon fibre .


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the same trim in my E90 and it looks great but scratched as soon as you touch it.
I machine polished mine earlier in the year and clean it with a brand new microfiber with a quick detailer and it still scratches. You have to be so gentle.

I like the idea of getting it lacquered again.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Are b pillars lacquered?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> What do you apply Blackhole with...foam pad?
> Am guessing a pea sized drop?
> My jag xe has black piano gloss.


Sorry for a late reply I apply it with softest microfiber I have , leave it to haze than remove or buff. That should do it.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Gave it a try today,in hindsight ill leave longer.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> Gave it a try today,in hindsight ill leave longer.


So did it worked? How is it looking?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's OK,one long scratch is still visible,to me anyways.
If nothing else it would have given the laquer a good clean.
As BH doesn't stain the surrounding trim ill carry on using it,but leaving to cure for longer...will put a wax over and see if that helps with finger marks!


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> It's OK,one long scratch is still visible,to me anyways.
> If nothing else it would have given the laquer a good clean.
> As BH doesn't stain the surrounding trim ill carry on using it,but leaving to cure for longer...will put a wax over and see if that helps with finger marks!


You can try to gently rub it in (Black Hole) till it becomes clear, it will cover swirl marks better, just be carefull not to apply to much preasure. Some wax after should only help. I always try not to touch it, and more offten than not I wont get touched for the months. I just then dust it off with good quality optics cleaning cloth.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll try that,thanks.
Bought a small vent feather duster from PB just for this.


----------

